# Tab reihenfolge festlegen



## philbo (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen...
ich hab irgendwie nichts gefunden, was mir wirklich weiter hilft. 
Und zwar möchte ich die Reihenfolge der Felder festlegen, in die der Cursor springt, wenn ich die Tab-Taste drücke. Mein Formular soll eben von oben links nacheinander nach unten rechts durchgegangen werden.
Ist das schwierig zu lösen?

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## philbo (6. Juli 2004)

hmm, ist vielleicht nicht die eleganteste Methode, aber ich hab einfach in der gewünschten Reihenfolge für die Textfelder tf.setFocusable(true) gesetzt, damit geht es jedefalls.


----------

